# Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht



## loete1970 (29. Juni 2018)

Guten Morgen,

ich werde dieses Jahr versuchen, einen "Live"-Bericht unserer Fahrt reinzustellen.

Nachdem wir 2016 und 2017 Schweden untreu geworden sind und 2 x in Norwegen waren, geht es dieses Jahr wieder ins gelobte Land, dass wir die beiden letzten Jahre zugegebenermaßen vermißt hatten, und zwar an den Öresjön in Västra Götaland. Wir fahren heute um 19.30 Uhr Richtung Travemünde los und werden von dort mit der TT-Line Nachtfähre nach Trelleborg übersetzen.

Gestern fand wie in jedem Jahr die Vorbesprechung statt, in der der die Ziele und Taktiken festgelegt worden sind. Die Erwartungen sind sehr groß, hoffentlich werden sie auch erfüllt.

Unser diesjähriges Team besteht aus:

v.l.n.r
Dirk (Rookie erste Schwedenfahrt)
Dirk (meine Wenigkeit)
Kurt (89 Lenze und kein bißchen müde)
 Bernfried (Bruderherz)


----------



## chris760819 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Hey Dirk, 

 ne schöne Gruppe seid ihr da.

 Unsere Reise an den Namensvetter Eures Sees war vor gut 3 Wochen. Aufgrund des heissen Wetters und der damit einhergehenden hohen Wassertemperaturen  fangtechnisch eher durchwachsen aber vom Erholungs- und Spaßfaktor wieder super. 

 Euch eine gute Anreise und eine gute Zeit. #6


----------



## smithie (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Ein Urlaubs-Livebericht - super Sache!! 
Hat Nachahmungspotential |wavey:


Freue mich auf eure Berichte.

Erstmal gute Fahrt und dann gute Fänge - Petri!


----------



## litzbarski (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Hallo Dirk,


ich wünsche euch einen schönen Urlaub sowie große Zander.


Andre:vik:


----------



## Kami One (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Da bin ich mal gespannt. Für mich geht es im Sommer auch noch nach Schweden. 

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und ein Petri Heil und freue mich schon auf die kommenden Berichte.


----------



## Bronni (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Hallo Dirk,


ich wünsche Euch eine gute An- und Rückreise und vor allem, viele dicke Fische bei gutem Wetter.


Detlef


----------



## Drebi (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Freue mich schon auf die Liveberichte, euch ganz viel Spaß und maximale Erfolge...


----------



## loete1970 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Erste Etappe geschafft, Travemünde erreicht


----------



## loete1970 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Und noch eins


----------



## loete1970 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

2. Etappenziel erreicht


----------



## Spiker86 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Hallo Dirk...
Ja dann bin ich mal gespannt,holt was raus!
Wünsch euch eine tolle Zeit...
Halt mich auf dem laufenden,
 Viel Spaß euch...


----------



## loete1970 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Heute Morgen sind uns beim 3 Hechte (Schniepel bis 50 cm) und 2 Barsche bis 35 cm gefangen. Leider ist wiedermal seeeehr windig, dafür Sonnenschein mit ca. 23 Grad


----------



## smithie (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Na dann mal Petri zur ersten Runde!


Sieht das Wasser nur trüb aus mit den Wellen oder ist es trüb?


----------



## loete1970 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Gestern gab es 3 Hechte, Bilder sind nicht zeigendswert. Das Wasser ist recht klar. Derzeit läuft das Schleppen auch, ein Barsch. Dafür tolles Panorama!


----------



## loete1970 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Auch zäh, sollte es heißen


----------



## Heilbutt (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Schöner Livebericht!#6
Die Bilder müssen allerdings gefaked sein, denn nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es in Schweden keine Fische!!!|kopfkrat
Diese Seeterrasse ist ja Klasse!!!#6
Viel Spaß weiterhin!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Schwedenangler (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Hallo Dirk , toller Bericht und klasse Bilder !!!!!!!!
War auch schon zweimal in dem Haus vom Jürgen und muss sagen - Top #6. Der Bootssteg ist einfach ein Traum :k
Nur fand ich seine alten Boote besser da wir viel geschleppt haben. Dafür finde ich sind die neuen Katamaranboote nicht so gut geeignet . Zum Jiggen oder Vertikalangeln dagegen sind die natürlich von Vorteil.
Auf Hecht war aus meiner Sicht der linke Seeteil ( Västra Öresjön ) besser. Da haben wir gute Hechte im Tiefen gefangen.Auf Zander war es eher der Seeteil Richtung Kinna der aus unserer Sicht besser war.
Wünsche euch noch viel Petri Heil #6


----------



## loete1970 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Moin,

Nachdem das morgendliche Schleppen/Werfen nur 3 Barsche gebracht hatte, ging es abends nochmal raus und wurde mit Zander (bis 55 cm) und Hecht (bis 60 cm) belohnt.

Wichtig aber auch, wir haben richtig Spaß zusammen, tolle Truppe mit dem weltbesten Koch (Kurt)!

Heute gibt es Zanderfilet zum Mittagessen.


----------



## loete1970 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Und noch eins


----------



## Bronni (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Hallo Dirk,

  Deine Berichte und die Bilder erinnern mich sehr an unseren Aufenthalt am Öresjön.
  Es scheint auch weiterhin nicht ganz einfach zu sein, größere Fische ans Band zu kriegen. Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall weiterhin viel Erfolg und bin schon sehr auf die folgenden Berichte gespannt.

  Viele Grüße aus Münster, Detlef


----------



## Spiker86 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Ja siehste,
Petri,
Aber bei dem Kaiserwetter scheint es nicht ganz so einfach zu sein  !
Viel Spaß euch noch!

Grüße Daniel


----------



## smithie (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

tolle Fotos!


Weiter so - der große kommt schon noch  #6


----------



## loete1970 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Leider sind die Großen bisher ausgeblieben, die Wassertemperatur liegt auch bei 23 Grad mittlerweile und morgens geht wenig. Heute haben wir mal ausgeschlafen und waren nur kurz raus, tagsüber geht wenig, selbst die Köderfische sind zickig!


----------



## loete1970 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Jetzt gibt es lecker Zanderfilets


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

An Guadn!


----------



## smithie (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

23 Grad ist schon kuschlig...


Erstmal: an Guad!


 @Schwedenangler: was ist denn bei Dir "im Tiefen" bzw. wie weit unten ->


Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Da haben wir gute Hechte im Tiefen gefangen.


----------



## arcidosso (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

# smithie

Ich darf mich mal einschalten. Im Sommer stehen die Zander trotz der Wärme grundsätzlich im Mittelwasser . Hecht ziehen sich aus der Plörre zurück in die tiefsten Stellen ihrer Gewässer. 

Grundsätzlich heißt aber auch , es gibt Ausnahmen. Ich trete hier nicht als Besserwisser auf , sondern  teile meine Erfahrungen aus mehreren schwedischen Seen.


----------



## Schwedenangler (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Im Tiefen heisst bei mir unterhalb 6m. Wir haben 2011 bei unserem Besuch am Öresjön die guten Hechte in Tiefen zwischen 7 und 11m gefangen !! Muss nicht immer so sein , war aber auch zuletzt bei unserer Schwedentour Anfang Juni so.


----------



## MikeHawk (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Aktuelle Info von mir von Helgasjön (Wassertemp 21° und bis 20m tief)

Hechte bissen alle OBERHALB von 5m.

Zander stehen so auf 10-14m.

Bei mir also genau gegenteilige Erfahrungen.


----------



## loete1970 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Bei uns kamen die Hechtbisse auch oberhalb 5 Meter, abends das Gleiche bei den Zander. Tagsüber gab es bisher keinen Zander.

Gestern war ein wenig frustierend, 3 Fische (Zander) vor dem Boot verloren. Sonst ging nichts.

Heute ging es nur zum Köderfischen für den Abend raus, Einkäufe erledigen und klönen mit Kaffee auf der Terrasse.


----------



## Schwedenangler (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Jau , hat sich scheinbar wieder einiges geändert . Wird wahrscheinlich auch von See zu See unterschiedlich sein.
Macht ja auch den Reiz aus zu suchen wo die Fische stehen.
Ich find es auf jeden Fall gut wenn nicht immer alles gleich ist.
Rausfahren , Echolot an und gucken wo die Fische stehen.
Bin zwar gerade erst die zweite Woche wieder am Arbeiten nach meinem Angelurlaub, könnt mich aber schon direkt wieder ins Auto setzen und nach Schweden düsen :q !!
Na ja , noch 7 Wochen und ich bin wieder vor Ort um den Räubern nachzustellen #a


----------



## smithie (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Es geht doch nix über wechselnde Bedingungen :q


Mit wie vielen Ruten darf am Öresjön eigentlich gefischt werden?


@Dirk: dann mal auf zum Endspurt!! :m


----------



## loete1970 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Moin, die Köderfische haben Glück gebracht....neben kleineren Hechten ging dieser Zander ans Band! 75 cm und richtig fett!

Heute bricht unser letzter Tag an und Wehmut macht sich breit, wir könnten noch ein wenig länger bleiben. Evtl. fahren wir nachher nochmal kurz raus.


----------



## loete1970 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

@ Rupert: es ist erlaubt mit 3 Ruten zu fischen


----------



## smithie (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Dankeschön!


Klar fahrt ihr nochmal raus ;-)


Petri zu dem tollen Zander - war der vom Steg aus?


----------



## Bronni (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Dickes Petri und gute Heimfahrt!


----------



## loete1970 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Anhang anzeigen 268834

	

		
			
		

		
	
Sind nochmal raus und konnten 1 Hecht 55 cm beim Werfen + 1 Zander 55 cm auf Köfi fangen! Gleich fahren wir wieder rein, 4.30 Uhr klingelt der Wecker


----------



## loete1970 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

@ Bronni: besten Dank


----------



## Kami One (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Fettes Petri an euch! Das war dann doch ein erfolgreicher Angelurlaub. Und richtig toll sieht es mit der schwimmenden Terrasse dort auch aus.


----------



## loete1970 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

So, seit fast einer Woche sind wir wieder zu Hause und alle könnten schon wieder los. Ich möchte noch ein kurzes Resumee ziehen:

Es war eine geile Woche mit gigantischem Wetter (1 Woche nur Sonnenschein bis 28 Grad), das wir bisher so bei unseren Touren noch nicht hatten, Jürgens Haus astrein und natürlich sensationelle Boote, mit dem tollen Steg. Für mich war es eine der bisher besten Touren, mit einer tollen Truppe!

Die Fangerfolge waren in diesem Jahr von der Quantität und auch Qualität das bisher schlechteste Jahr, tagsüber (wir schieben es auf die Wassertemperatur von 23 Grad - eine Ausrede braucht ja jeder Angler ) brachte das Schleppen und Werfen wenig Fisch. Aber ab 21.00 Uhr war es richtig gut.

Jetzt sollte man meinen, das uns das frustriert hätte, dem war aber nicht so. Es war auch reizvoll heraus zu finden, wo und auf was die Fische stehen. Und für uns war auch dieses Jahr wieder die Gemeinschaft wichtig, mal auf der Terrasse oder auf dem Steg zusammen zu sitzen, ein Bierchen zu trinken und zu klönen, da unser Vater bis auf einmal nicht mit dem Boot mit gefahren ist. 

Ihm gebührt mal wieder ein großes Lob, da er uns erneut großartig versorgt hat, und das mit seinen 89 Jahren, also Hut ab und Daumen hoch #6.

Zu den Fangerfolgen: wir haben ca. 30 Fische gefangen, darunter waren Hecht, Barsch und Zander, sowie einige Brassen. Der Großteil war bis 60 cm, mit Ausnahme eines Zanders von 75 cm. Abends hatten wir die größten Erfolge beim Schleppen und Köfi-Angeln vom Boot.
Hier ist uns aufgefallen, dass als Köderfisch die kleine Maräne der perfekte Köder ist, Weißfisch war nicht so erfolgreich. Und Wurm auf Grund angeboten brachte nur Brassen, da hatten wir evtl. mal mit einem Aal gerechnet.

Was noch erfreulich ist, unser Schweden-Rookie Dirk ist nun sowas mit dem Schwedenvirus infiziert, was will man mehr.

 Jürgen, wir kommen im nächsten Jahr wieder.


Tight Lines und viel Erfolg an alle Schwedenfahrer!!!!!


Dirk


P.S. Nachfolgend noch ein paar Bilder....


----------



## loete1970 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

und noch ein paar...


----------



## chris760819 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Hi Dirk, 
 vielen Dank für deinen tollen Bericht... Scheint ja eine ganz entspannte Tour gewesen zu sein wo die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische oder deren grösse nicht ganz so wichtig war. Ist bei uns auch immer so. Wir genießen einfach die Zeit in Schweden und wenn die Fische nicht so wollen dann ist das auch nicht schlimm. Hauptsache man ist mit den richtigen Leuten da oben und hat eine gute Zeit. Was mich aber noch interessieren würde wäre das Boot das ihr da benutzt habt. Hast du ein Bild auf dem man das komplett sehen kann?


----------



## loete1970 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Hallo Chris,

ja, da hast Du voll uns ganz recht, so sehen wir das auch. Foto ist angehangen...


----------



## loete1970 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

und eins von einem anderen Aufenthalt, damals noch als 5-Sitzer


----------



## chris760819 (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Sieht super aus, danke  #6


----------



## Back-to-nature (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob für deinen Live-Bericht!

Hab gern mitgelesen! Grüße an deine Mitstreiter!

Ich hoffe er findet zahlreiche Nachahmer!!!

Mal schauen, ob ich das von Igelhult aus auch hinbekommen [emoji848]

Leider ist dort Internet nicht vorhanden - wenn dann also Zeit ersetzt von unterwegs [emoji6]

Gruß

Hannes

Gesendet von meinem Redmi 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHawk (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Danke für den tollen Bericht. Den Öresjön werde ich definitiv auch mal besuchen.


----------



## Der Troll (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Sehr schöne Idee so ein Live-Bericht. Klasse und tolle Bilder.
Dann habe ich aber auch noch eine Frage, hast du mal einen LINK zu dem Haus? Achja, wie war es eigentlich mit Mücken? Besonders in den Abendstunden? Ich kenne das leider nur, das gerade dann (Abends) die Vieher echt blutrünstig werden/sind.


----------



## loete1970 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

@ Troll einen Link gibt es nicht, Jürgen (der Hausbesitzer) liest hier mit und wird sich sicher bei Dir melden.


Zu den Mücken: das hat sich in Grenzen gehalten, abends waren mal welche da, aber es war auszuhalten, da hatten wir auch schon anderes erlebt.


*Noch etwas: ich habe mir ein Comviq Mobilsurfvolumen von 5 GB an der Tankstelle gekauft (mit Code), aber nicht genutzt,da mein Volumen ausreichend war. Kostete SEK 155 und würde ich kostengünstig abgeben. Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach melden.*


----------



## Der Troll (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*



loete1970 schrieb:


> @ Troll einen Link gibt es nicht, Jürgen (der Hausbesitzer) liest hier mit und wird sich sicher bei Dir melden.[/B]



Richtig, hat er bereits gemacht. :m


----------



## loete1970 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Siehste, war mir klar |supergri


----------



## Askersund61 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Öresjön 30.06. - 07.07.2018 - Livebericht*

Hej Loete

 Bin nun dazu gekommen, deinen Livebericht zu lesen. Da habt ihr (wie immer) einen tollen Urlaub geniessen können. Von mir auch ein grosses Dankeschön fürs teilen und für den grossen Aufwand, den du betrieben hast dafür.

 Einfach Klasse#v

 Gruss Christoph


----------

